# Problemchen mit mod_rewrite



## diggity (1. August 2005)

Hi!

Heute hab ich mich mal etwas näher mit mod_rewrite befasst, doch ich habs nicht hinbekommen :/

Hier meine .htaccess: 

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase	/
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_FILENAME}	-f	[OR]
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_FILENAME}	-d
RewriteRule	([a-zA-Z]*)/([a-zA-Z]*)(?:\.html?) /index.php?cat=$1&sub=$2	[QSA]
```

Meine URLS sehen derzeit noch beispielsweise so aus: 
index.php?cat=kategorie&sub=kontakt
Soll dann halt durch /kategorie/kontakt.html ersetzt werden. 

Mit obiger .htaccess bekomme ich einen Internal Server Error (Nr. 500). Sieht jemand den Fehler?


----------



## _voodoo (1. August 2005)

Anteil PHP am Problem: 0%

Was das heißt? Falsches Forum!
Die Suchfunktion hätte sicher geholfen :-( 

... http://www.modrewrite.de


----------



## diggity (1. August 2005)

Jap, hab ich danach auch bemerkt dass das eigentlich das falsche Forum war.

Die Seite modrewrite.de hab ich mir schon zu genüge angesehen, aber ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht! 

Folgendes bringt zwar keinen Error, hat aber gar keinen EInfluss (es passiert nichts):


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_FILENAME}	-f	[OR]
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_FILENAME}	-d
RewriteRule	([a-zA-Z0-9]*)/([a-zA-Z0-9]*)\.html$ /index.php?cat=$1&sub=$2 [L]
```


----------

